# My Turbo Pics!



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

Let me know what you think.

Jose


----------



## genikz (Apr 4, 2004)

Enemigo,
what part of SoCal are you in?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

OooOoo Saweet.. cant wait til mine is done


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what fmic is that?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

nice if i had to choose the newest sentra to go with it would deff. be the SE..... looks good man i like the car


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Jose! you dirty German you! heh, just kidding. Nice as usual


----------



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

I Live in Oceanside Cali. The FMIC is Spearco. Thanks for the good words guys, i've been browsing this board for a long time and now am getting into posting on it. 

Mike, Mike, Mikaroo... Same as always :loser: hahahaha... j/k, your my boy!

Jose


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Nice bro! Since my servers are both down, I can't upload my pics. Pics for mine to come soon.


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

Very nice! Looks extremely clean! :thumbup:


----------



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

I was wondering if you guys know whether a turbo affects your insurance in case of accident. I was told that if your insurance company finds out that you will no longer be insured. Please let me know because I want a turbo in my car in May, but if I'm not covered in case of accident I'm not sure I want to go through with it.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Very nice, 
Yo tambien estoy viviendo aqui en CP, a ver cuando nos encontramos...

Buen trabajo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Guerrero said:


> Very nice,
> Yo tambien estoy viviendo aqui en CP, a ver cuando nos encontramos...
> 
> Buen trabajo.



yo quiero taco bell


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol. NO Espanol y nissan forums.com por favor, No comprehende


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> lol. NO Espanol y nissan forums.com por favor, No comprehende



haha what he said


----------



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

hahaha... Yeah, lets meet sometime dude, I live on Base..

Jose


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

hahaha, I'm sorry, I'm still working on my "Ingles"

Enemigo:
Just let me know when...


----------



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

Guerrero said:


> hahaha, I'm sorry, I'm still working on my "Ingles"
> 
> Enemigo:
> Just let me know when...


Hey man, you live on Pendleton? I live in Stuart Mesa

Jose


----------

